# Free preview of hbo & max in may



## romito201 (Jul 5, 2008)

found this site http://www.freepreview.tv/hbo/hbo-cinemax-free-preview-for-directv.html


----------



## frnz571 (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Last time Starz had a Free preview, Directv let me know about it the day after it was over


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Now come all the posts from people saying there's nothing to watch on them.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> Now come all the posts from people saying there's nothing to watch on them.


heh heh... Max usually does late at night


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Will probably fill up the DVR with some movies at that time.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Now come all the posts from people saying there's nothing to watch on them.


They do when it's a preview...... after a weekend preview you see pretty much all the stuff that is on the rest of the month....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> Will probably fill up the DVR with some movies at that time.


I still have movies from the laast one and the Starz preview as well.


----------



## Italia (Dec 8, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> heh heh... Max usually does late at night


Amen! I second that! Also, this isn't Starz, so there should be some quality movies to watch too!


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

paulman182 said:


> Now come all the posts from people saying there's nothing to watch on them.


yh, and most will be first time posters lol


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Italia said:


> Amen! I second that! Also, this isn't Starz, so there should be some quality movies to watch too!


And unlike STARZ! the HBO/Cinemax previews don't generally include obnoxious "call this 800 number now to subscribe" interruptions during the movies. And HBO/Cinemax don't interrupt the closing credits of the movies either. Finally, they are the only premium services that don't put that irritating "bug" in the corner of the screen reminding you of what channel you are watching.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

David MacLeod said:


> heh heh... Max usually does late at night


----------



## Greggbb (Jun 30, 2008)

I just set up my OnDemand. When a free preview like this one hits, will I also have the ability to use HBO OnDemand? And if so, once the preview is over, do my OnDemand downloads "expire" immediately?

Thanks!


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

What's the best way to search for movies on during this free preview?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

jake14mw said:


> What's the best way to search for movies on during this free preview?


I usually highlight the channel name in the guide and press INFO. That will give you a guide of up to 14 days for just that channel. Since the preview is only for 3-4 days, it doesn't long to scroll through the list and select some movies to record.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Greggbb said:


> I just set up my OnDemand. When a free preview like this one hits, will I also have the ability to use HBO OnDemand? And if so, once the preview is over, do my OnDemand downloads "expire" immediately?
> 
> Thanks!


I could be wrong, but if I remember right during one of these 'free weekends' I was NOT able to download DoD selections from those 'free preview' channels. However, if you are able to, they should not automatically expire when the preview is over. Anything you've downloaded during that time should remain until you delete it, or it is deleted to allow for other recordings if your HD is full.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> I could be wrong, but if I remember right during one of these 'free weekends' I was NOT able to download DoD selections from those 'free preview' channels. However, if you are able to, they should not automatically expire when the preview is over. Anything you've downloaded during that time should remain until you delete it, or it is deleted to allow for other recordings if your HD is full.


You remember correctly. DoD were not available for a given premium channel last time. I don't expect it to be any difrerent this time.


----------



## dishbd (Feb 7, 2007)

HBO on Demand and Cinemax on Demand don't exist on D* anyway, so it's a moot point for this free preview.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow! What a tryout of two channels (and 2 duplicates!)! I imagine everyone will be dying to switch from their current provider who by now has more hbo/cinemax channels, even if the provider is a local cableco run by billy joe in his farm!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> I could be wrong, but if I remember right during one of these 'free weekends' I was NOT able to download DoD selections from those 'free preview' channels. However, if you are able to, they should not automatically expire when the preview is over. Anything you've downloaded during that time should remain until you delete it, or it is deleted to allow for other recordings if your HD is full.


DoD content has an automatic deletion date. So it's not like regular content that you can keep forever.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Zellio said:


> Wow! What a tryout of two channels (and 2 duplicates!)! I imagine everyone will be dying to switch from their current provider who by now has more hbo/cinemax channels, even if the provider is a local cableco run by billy joe in his farm!


People who don't have DirecTV won't really know of the free preview or watch it. I understand your post was just a complaint about the amount of channels but you should have done something like "Wow people can see how many less channels HBO/Max are then they had anywhere else". That would have been more to the point.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

paulman182 said:


> Now come all the posts from people saying there's nothing to watch on them.


& of course Cinemax is showing "Star Trek: The Wrath Of Khan" & "Star Trek: Generations" on Thursday nite *BEFORE* the preview starts.

Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn !!! :new_cussi


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> & of course Cinemax is showing "Star Trek: The Wrath Of Khan" & "Star Trek: Generations" on Thursday nite *BEFORE* the preview starts.
> 
> Khaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnn !!! :new_cussi


To the last, I will grapple with thee... from Hell's heart, I stab at thee! For hate's sake, I spit my last breath at thee!!


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

jake14mw said:


> What's the best way to search for movies on during this free preview?


What I do: Add just the channels I want to one of my Favorite lists and navigate in the Guide to 6AM on the starting date, May 8. I include the duplicate channels for more freedom in avoiding conflicts. You can schedule shows now if you're willing to override the warning that you can't get the channel.

• HBOHD - HBO East HD
• HBOWHD - HBO West HD
• MAXHD - Cinemax HD East
• MAXWHD - Cinemax HD West

Any method involving searching gives D* the opportunity to refresh your list after you've gotten deep into it, which may put you back at the start of the list.


----------



## dubber deux (Mar 8, 2009)

I have to say that with my free three months of HBO/STARZS/SHO package there is not that much of any real quality to watch. Sundance has a few interesting films on throughout the week, but other than that there's very little I care to see. Actually TMC has some of the most interesting mainsteam movies on. Shotime and their inane made for cable drivel is the worst. The rest is just mindless. stupid, and dumbed down content. Maybe it isn't the movie channels maybe it is Hollywood that just plain sucks anymore.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

*BUMP.*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What to record....
27 Dresses - Whoops, not on during the preview
300 - Not on during the preview, already have the DVD
Airplane - Oh, wait, I have that in my DVD collection
The American President - Not on during the preview
The Art of War - Not on during the preview
The Astronaut Farmer - Seen it
The Bucket List - Seen it
Charlie Wilson's War - Oh, wait, I've seen this one too
Children of Men - Not on during the preview
Doomsday - Seen it, hated it
The Enemy Below - Seen it, great movie, not on during preview
ET The Extra Terrestrial - Seen it in the theaters, have the DVD, dang that movie is 27 years old now!
Event Horizon - Have the DVD
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer - Not on during the preview
Get Smart - Not on during the preview
The Golden Compass - Seen it in the threater, have the DVD
The Good Shepherd - Not on during the preview
I Am Legend - Have the DVD, not on during the preview
In the Valley of Elah - Seen it
The Incredible Hulk - Have the DVD, still haven't seen it
The Incredible Shrinking Woman - Not on during the preview
Insomnia - *Added to record list*
The Invasion - Seen it, forgot about it
I.Q. - Have the DVD
Journey to the Center of the Earth - *Added to record list*
Jumper - *Added to record list*
Jurassic Park - Seen it, hated it
The Kingdom - Not on during the preview
Live Free or Die Hard - Have the DVD
Men of Honor - Seen it, not on during the preview
Mr. Baseball - Seen it on TCM
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie - Not on during the preview, my DVD is autographed
The Net - Seen it
Nim's Island - *Added to record list*
Office Space - Mandatory viewing during new hire training, have the DVD, not on during the preview, and it shows up butchered on Comedy Clueless
Pan's Labyrinth - Have the DVD
Prey - Not on during the preview
Rush Hour 3 - Not on during the preview
Schindler's List - Have the DVD
Shrek the Third - Have the DVD
The Simpsons Movie - Not interested
Space Cowboys - Have the DVD
Speed - Who doesn't have this on DVD?
Star Trek: Generations, Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan - Have the DVD, not on during the preview, and they're on Skinamax? Red Alert
The Sting - Seen it, not on during the preview
Strange Days - Seen it
There Will Be Blood - Seen it
Titan AE - Have the DVD
Transformers - Have the DVD, seen it in the theaters
I guess I will not be rushing out to subscribe.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

So this starts at 6AM 5/8, but ends when on 5/12? Do these things usually end a midnight?

TIA

EDIT: Thanks for the list, Mark. Many of the ones you have on DVD may be worth a second look in HD.


----------



## Bsquared (Sep 13, 2007)

mdavej said:


> So this starts at 6AM 5/8, but ends when on 5/12? Do these things usually end a midnight?
> 
> TIA
> 
> EDIT: Thanks for the list, Mark. Many of the ones you have on DVD may be worth a second look in HD.


Should end 6AM 5/13.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> What to record....
> 27 Dresses - Whoops, not on during the preview
> 300 - Not on during the preview, already have the DVD
> Airplane - Oh, wait, I have that in my DVD collection
> ...


Hard Core!!! One of the few reasons one of your stature would tune in is because some of these in your DVD library are now out in HD. I applaude your extensive DVD library and enthusiasm for cinema.

BTW, I DONT have Speed on DVD and I never saw the movie. Is it good?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Paul A said:


> Hard Core!!! One of the few reasons one of your stature would tune in is because some of these in your DVD library are now out in HD. I applaude your extensive DVD library and enthusiasm for cinema.
> 
> BTW, I DONT have Speed on DVD and I never saw the movie. Is it good?


I don't own a HD. My BluRay player is hooked up to the HDMI input of my monitor.

As for Speed.... it's fun popcorn flick.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Mark Holtz's list, "What to record", contains a lot of movies that aren't in HD, because they're not on the meager 2 HD channels (plus 2 duplicates) that D* provides, and omits a lot of movies of varying interest. Here are some HD movies that I'm recording and which Mark missed. Their Metacritic scores, where available, are in parentheses.

• Little Children (75; **** from Maltin)
• Mephisto Waltz, The (*** from Maltin)
• Forgetting Sarah Marshall (67)
• Things We Lost In the Fire (63)
• Rogue (60)
• Definitely, Maybe (59)
• Brave One, The (56)
• Cassandra's Dream (49)
• P.S. I Love You (39)
• Seeker: The Dark Is Rising, The (38)
• Last Legion, The (37)
• Deception (31)
• Over Her Dead Body (30)
• Hitcher, The (28)
• Deck the Halls (28)
• Valentine (18)
• Live Nude Girls
• I Could Never Be Your Woman
• Gathering, The

The Mephisto Waltz goes from 5:05a -- 7:00a CT on May 13. I hope I'll be able to get it all.

For the sake of completeness, here are the HD movies that Mark listed and I'm recording:

• Golden Compass, The (51)
• In the Valley of Elah (65)
• Incredible Hulk, The (61)
• Invasion, The (45)
• Journey to the Center of the Earth (57)
• Jumper (35)
• Spartan (60)


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> The Mephisto Waltz goes from 5:05a -- 7:00a CT on May 13. I hope I'll be able to get it all.


You will get it....as long as a movie starts before the end time (6am) they will let it finish before it cuts off.


----------



## jgpenzen (Feb 8, 2008)

I got the showtimes as well? anyone else?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking through the guide to see what to record only confirms why I do not sub to premium movie channels


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

From MHs above list i wouldve DVRd all these but either:
a) they are not on during the preview.
b) they are not in HD.

300 
Airplane 
ET The Extra Terrestrial
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer 
Get Smart 
I Am Legend
Jurassic Park 
Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie 
Pan's Labyrinth 
Speed 
Star Trek: Generations
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan 
The Sting
Transformers


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

jgpenzen said:


> I got the showtimes as well? anyone else?


Nope. Channels 537 thru 547 are not available to me right now. (Interestingly, my HR21's Guide indicates I *do* get 539 and 542. They're highlighted. But no, I don't get them.)


----------



## jgpenzen (Feb 8, 2008)

Syzygy said:


> Nope. Channels 537 thru 547 are not available to me right now. (Interestingly, my HR21's Guide indicates I *do* get 539 and 542. They're highlighted. But no, I don't get them.)


just confirmed again to make sure i wasn't crazy, 537-549 (down to sundance) are lit up and i have them all

im on the old total choice package and have an HR-22


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

jgpenzen said:


> just confirmed again to make sure i wasn't crazy, 537-549 (down to sundance) are lit up and i have them all
> 
> im on the old total choice package and have an HR-22


Possibly an anniversary gift of three free months of Showtime that you have not been notified of yet? There are a lot of people that were awarded three free months of Showtime for their anniversary, but didn't find out about it until a month or so later.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

jgpenzen said:


> just confirmed again to make sure i wasn't crazy, 537-549 (down to sundance) are lit up and i have them all
> 
> im on the old total choice package and have an HR-22


I'm also on the old total choice package. Jean-Luc's idea sounds likely to me.

BTW, I normally get Sundance and IFC but not Flix (547), which is evidently part of Showtime.


----------



## jgpenzen (Feb 8, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> Possibly an anniversary gift of three free months of Showtime that you have not been notified of yet? There are a lot of people that were awarded three free months of Showtime for their anniversary, but didn't find out about it until a month or so later.


that might be it, i never head down that way on the guide, so i wouldn't know, when i log onto directv.com to pay my bill it does have a blurb about an anniversary gift coming my way soon, but so far i've got no notification

way to go directv


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Syzygy said:


> The Mephisto Waltz goes from 5:05a -- 7:00a CT on May 13. I hope I'll be able to get it all.





dcowboy7 said:


> You will get it....as long as a movie starts before the end time (6am) they will let it finish before it cuts off.


Well, I didn't get it. I wasn't allowed to see any of it; all I could see was the "Searching for authorized content" message. It looks like part of the movie was recorded, though, because when I deleted it my available space increased by 2% (corresponding roughly to one hour of HD).

Before deleting the movie, I tried a menu restart, but that didn't change anything. Could the movie have been rendered inaccessible because I was tuned to an HBO channel that I was no longer allowed to receive (actually, to the HBO channel showing _The Mephisto Waltz_) -- both before and after restarting the box?


----------



## tftc22 (Mar 30, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> Well, I didn't get it. I wasn't allowed to see any of it; all I could see was the "Searching for authorized content" message. It looks like part of the movie was recorded, though, because when I deleted it my available space increased by 2% (corresponding roughly to one hour of HD).
> 
> Before deleting the movie, I tried a menu restart, but that didn't change anything. Could the movie have been rendered inaccessible because I was tuned to an HBO channel that I was no longer allowed to receive (actually, to the HBO channel showing _The Mephisto Waltz_) -- both before and after restarting the box?


In the past, previews have shut off at exactly 6am ET on every channel, even if that channel was in the middle of a movie. Since you say the movie you recorded started at 6:05am ET, it makes sense that none of the movie is authorized to be viewed.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Since the preview has ended, i am closing the thread.


----------

